# 7dpo diarrhea and cramps...



## hereitgoes

Ive heard constipation is usually a symtpom of bfp, not diarrhea but an hour ago out of nowhere I got severe cramps and then .............. tmi sorry.. any ideaS??


----------



## kayleigh89

Heya honey,

I no exactlly what ur talkin about here dont worry lols.....the other night i had stomach pains as if AF was defo here....then booooom i needed the toilet quickly and it was there lols out in seconds!!

Wonder if this's a sign hunni? hope so! xx


----------



## Spacey

Could it have been something you ate? If I drink coffee that usually happens to me, lol. Or if I eat some not-so-good food.

But I do believe you can get diarrhea as a symptom of PG. :D Good luck! :dust:


----------



## foquita

i hope it is a symptom for me as i had the same today! i was constipated the last two or three days as well, then really bad cramps then diarrhoea tonight - i'm 8DPO. 

got my fingers crossed for everyone :dust:


----------



## Ducktales

yes it is a symptom, i had this before my BFP at 9dpo and it lasted 3 weeks
good luck
xx


----------



## purplerat

I had this the other day too! Fingers crossed its a sign :)


----------



## foquita

purplerat said:


> I had this the other day too! Fingers crossed its a sign :)

i've got ALL crossables crossed :haha: when are you testing?


----------



## JRscorpio8

hereitgoes said:


> Ive heard constipation is usually a symtpom of bfp, not diarrhea but an hour ago out of nowhere I got severe cramps and then .............. tmi sorry.. any ideaS??

It can go either way- its the hormones messing with your body! 
https://www.justmommies.com/pregnan...regnancy-signs-before-you-miss-period?slide=6


----------



## hereitgoes

im due to test this day week!


----------



## kayleigh89

Hope its a good sign for us all! :D x


----------



## bdawn8403

Mine went from normal to very hard and then a few days ago had diarrhea for about 2.5 days. It confused me because I actually get that right before AF ?? I also had cramping for 5 days.

But hey if its a sign, its more than welcomed :haha:


----------



## purplerat

foquita said:


> purplerat said:
> 
> 
> I had this the other day too! Fingers crossed its a sign :)
> 
> i've got ALL crossables crossed :haha: when are you testing?Click to expand...

Well officially it will be 7th Sept - the day AF is due.....

Though I have become a POASaholic this month and have tested every day since 7 dpo lol! All bfn, but I didn't get a BFP with my son until about 20 dpo so I really shouldn't expect anything for a while!

When are you testing? I've got my uncrossables crossed too! :p


----------



## kayleigh89

Hello....i will be testing asap well when the tests come threw post hehe :D x


----------



## hereitgoes

all back to normal for me today Im afraid... crampy but not af/ovary cramps.. more like wind cramps and pains... noticed my cyclogest didnt full absorb this morn either when I went to the loo 6 hours later.... confused


----------



## foquita

purplerat said:


> foquita said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> purplerat said:
> 
> 
> I had this the other day too! Fingers crossed its a sign :)
> 
> i've got ALL crossables crossed :haha: when are you testing?Click to expand...
> 
> Well officially it will be 7th Sept - the day AF is due.....
> 
> Though I have become a POASaholic this month and have tested every day since 7 dpo lol! All bfn, but I didn't get a BFP with my son until about 20 dpo so I really shouldn't expect anything for a while!
> 
> When are you testing? I've got my uncrossables crossed too! :pClick to expand...

:haha: you have to do something to pass those 20 days so testing is the best idea ;) 

I tested today and BFN! knew it would be but I just couldn't resist :p I've had really bad cramps today and backache all day, fingers crossed that means something. I'm really hoping my temp shoots up tomorrow morning as my chart is looking rather grim at the moment!


----------



## purplerat

Haha, yes foquita you really do! Tested again today ( 13dpo) and still BFN, period due tomorrow...... hoping it doesn't come!


----------



## foquita

purplerat said:


> Haha, yes foquita you really do! Tested again today ( 13dpo) and still BFN, period due tomorrow...... hoping it doesn't come!

let us know how you get on :) 

i feel awful today :( feel like i'm coming down with something - scratchy throat and stuffy head, my back is killing me, feel sick, headaches, cramps, really emotional and a bit crazy (lol). hope these are signs for me! i don't want to test again until friday, though aarrggh i might do a quick IC just now :p


----------



## foquita

BFN, just as i thought! is it still too early? right, that's me waiting until friday before i do another one! :)


----------



## purplerat

Yes, still too early I think  Its not over until AF comes!


----------



## Hayley_Shaw

Hi I've just found out I'm 7DPO after think I'm 3 DPO. I have diarrhea as well as AF type cramps. Hope it's all a good sign.


----------



## HappyMedium

Did any of you ladies end up being pregnant? Why does NO ONE EVER update!!!!????


----------



## CarlyP

I was just going to add this to my list of symptoms then noticed it was dated sept!


----------



## Xpecta

Not Just Sept, but Sept/2011!


I have no idea, but I've had pretty bad stomach cramps (Not Period like ones) And Diarreah and I'm testing tomorrow. I've heard it could be a symptom.


----------



## HappyMedium

Found this link and was soooo relieved to find that rising progesterone levels cause not only diarrhea but heartburn!!!!! I HAVE BOTH!!!!


----------



## HappyMedium

I will post the link..but have to get to 10 posts!!!


----------



## HappyMedium

:coffee:Almost there!!!!


----------



## HappyMedium

GOING FOR JOG NOW:happydance:


----------



## HappyMedium

HERE IS THE LINK!!!!!
https://www.livestrong.com/article/...urn-side-effects-of-progesterone-supplements/

I have both heartburn and diarrhea...never thought I would be happy about this! Wanted to share because if I found this thread after all this time, then others are as well and want to help out!


----------



## Xpecta

hahahahahaha!!! You made me laugh!! I appreciate that you posted several times!! hahahahahaha! Sorry.... I'm in a silly mood, and that just hit my funny bone :D Thanks for that! :D


----------



## Xpecta

That's an interesting article. Thanks for sharing!


----------

